# Intranet + lokale Domain!



## Toasti2000 (8. April 2004)

Hallo ihr,

will in der Firma wo ich arbeite ein Intranet aufbauen. Will die komplette Intranet Homepage in PHP machen, sodass die User eben selbst News usw auf die Seite schreiben können.

Wir haben hier um die 60 Computer im Netzwerk, die über 2 HP ProCurve 4000 Switches die nochmal über Glasfaser miteinander verbunden sind, laufen. Haben zusätzlich noch mehrere Server und was halt so zum LAN dazugehört 

Nun habe ich mir als Intranet Server Lösung folgendes gedacht:

Ich nehme mir einen neuen normalen PC, also keinen Server, entweder mit Linux oder Windows drauf und installier darauf dann "XAMP". Vielleicht kenn ihr es ja, ein Paket wo Apache Server, MySQL, PHP usw dabei ist. Ist ziemlich einfach zu konfigurieren, deshalb fiel mir diese Lösung ein. Als Azubi im 2. Lehrjahr zum IT-Kaufmann hat man noch nicht sooo viel Ahnung um einen professionellen Server selber zu basteln.

Zusätzlich möchte ich eine lokale Domain, damit die User nicht die IP vom Server eingeben müssen.

Ist es nun bei dieser Userzahl sinnvoll sich nen gscheiden Server hinzustellen + Linux oder haltet ihr die Lösung oben für Sinnvoll. Mit Sicherheit wird die Userzahl in den nächsten Jahren steigen, bin ich mir fast sicher. Nicht so extrem, aber paar Leute werden schon dazu kommen.

Und wie kann ich das mit der lokalen Domain realisieren?

Ich frag hier extra im Forum nach und nicht meine Kollegen, da dies praktisch mein eigenes Projekt ist.

Ich danke euch im Voraus und hoffe auf viele Antworten!

Viele Grüße,

Basti


----------



## melfoers (8. April 2004)

hi,


> Zusätzlich möchte ich eine lokale Domain, damit die User nicht die IP vom Server eingeben müssen.



was meinst du damit?


----------



## fluessig (8. April 2004)

> was meinst du damit?


Ist doch klar:
Um die php Seiten anzusehen muss der User die Seite in das Adressfeld seines Browsers eintippen. Anstelle von http://192.168.0.55:8080/phpseite  soll man halt nur  http://xyz-mycompany.de eingeben müssen, um auf die Seite zu kommen. 
Lösung: Deine Firma hat sicherlich eine Internetpräsenz und eure Rechner sind mit sicherheit über einen Proxy ans Internet gehängt. Ich hab das selber noch nicht gemacht, aber bei uns funktioniert das. Du kannst dann die Anfrage auf http://www.xyz-mycompany.de am proxy umleiten, so dass man auf deinem Rechner landet. Kannst dir ja auch sowas einfallen lassen wie http://intranet.xyz-mycompany.de. 
Wie es ganz genau funktioniert, weiß ich leider selbst nicht, aber es wird wohl in irgendeinem squid property file stehen.


----------



## gothic ghost (8. April 2004)

@ Toasti2000
Hi,
ein normaler Rechner reicht völlig, erstens sind 60 Leute nicht viel und
zweitens greifen die nicht alle gleichzeitig zu.
Für den Server ist auch keine eigene Domäne notwendig was die Sache auch komplizieren würde. 
Anstatt der IP-Adresse benutzt du den Rechnernamen z.B.den Firmenname, 
da ihr ja bestimmt einen DNS-Server im Lan habt.
Ob Windows oder Linux ist frei nach Gustus, 
aber wenn du noch nichts mit Linux
gemacht hast nimm lieber zuerst Microsoft.
Kannst dann immer noch auf Linux wechseln, oder gleich beide OS aufspielen
erst Windows dann Linux und dich so mit Linux vertraut machen.
Nach Feierabend.


----------



## melfoers (8. April 2004)

> Ist doch klar:



Also keine Domäne sondern einen CName Eintrag im dns.
Es hört sich so an, als ob Toasti2000 ne neue Domäne aufziehen möchte.
Das wäre dann ja etwas zu viel arbeit  

Von php habe ich keinen Plan, aber wenn du den Namen auflösen möchtest kann ich dir ne mail schicken, in der es erklärt wird.

gruß


----------



## Toasti2000 (8. April 2004)

Erstmal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Die einfache Lösung einfach den Rechnernamen in den IE einzugeben ist mir noch garnicht gekommen. Stimmt, so würde es auch funktionieren.

Bin ich aber mit ner "richtigen" Domain auf der sichereren Seite oder ist das eigentlich egal ob ich jetzt nur den Computer Namen eingebe oder ne Art Domain habe?

Nen DNS Server haben wir nicht, gehen aber über nen Linux Proxy raus, was aber demnächst auf Windows umgestellt wird (wahrscheinlich, aber noch net 100%ig sicher)...

Was meint ihr, ist die Lösung mit "XAMP" (gibts hier: http://www.apachefriends.org) OK?

Nochmal was zu diesem Projekt: Es handelt sich dabei um ein Projekt in der Firma, was ich aber auch wiederum für meine Prüfung irgendwann verwenden könnte. Nun ist natürlich die Frage, ob ich dann noch viel zu erklären habe (grad bei der Prüfung), wenn ich nur die einfachsten Wege gehe. Z.B. nen fertigen Apache + MySQL & PHP Server, keine lokale Domain usw...und ob das net sogar nen schlechten Eindruck macht in irgendeiner Art. Weiß nich...

Mir selber wäre es das liebste ich würde diese einfache Variante nehmen, denn das ganze CMS für die Intranet Page zu coden, braucht auch seine Zeit und ist nicht einfach.


----------



## melfoers (8. April 2004)

das ist gut Thema Prüfung,
kann ich dir nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass du nicht zu viel angeben solltest, und dich dabei übernimmst.
Wenn der Projektantrag genemigt ist, ist es genemigt. Wenn zu wenig im Antrag steht kannst du immer noch erweitern. Nur andersrum wird es ein wenig blöd.
Dann stehst du da hast deine 10 bis 18 Seiten in der Doku und kommst damit nicht aus.
Schau dir mal den Umfang gelaufener Prüfungen an. 

Ne Domäne aufziehen mit DNS und das Zeug ist schon ne eigenständige Doku.
Solltest dich nur auf das beziehen was du auch kannst und dein Schwerpunkt setzen. 

Ich weiß es, denn ich stehe so da. Themen ohne Ende und keine Zeit mehr. 4 Wochen. *grins

Zum Thema Richtiger Domäne, würde ich an deiner Stelle die Finger von lassen, denn....
Das ganze Hin und Her mit Vertrauensstellungen, also die M$ Verwaltung kannst du mit nem Eintrag im DNS umgehen. (ich denke ich verstehe dich jetzt auch)
wenn du keinen DNS hast kannst du die Namensauflösung je nach OS mit der LMHOST oder HOST Datei machen.


----------



## fluessig (8. April 2004)

Ich denke es nichts am XAMP Paket auszusetzen. Ich nehm mir zwar selbst immer die einzelnen Komponenten - Tomcat(tut's auch statt Apache), MySQL. Mehr braucht's ned.


----------



## Toasti2000 (8. April 2004)

Das stimmt wiederum. Das blöde ist, wir programmieren in der Schule Java und kein PHP. Wenn ich dann natürlich an der Prüfung meine Intranet Homepage die in PHP programmiert ist vorstelle und garnix mit Java... hmm weiß nich ob das so gut ist.

Möchte halt auf jeden Fall dieses Projekt hier auch an der Prüfung vorstellen, da ich mich für dieses Thema hier um einiges mehr interessiere wie für des blöde Java und mich bestimmt auch sicherer fühle damit.

Nun aber zur lokalen Domain:

Es soll seinen Zweck erfüllen und dann wärs gut. Also würde das mit dem Computernamen in den IE eingeben auch funzen.

ABER:

Das ist eben das was ich mich frage: Nehmen wir an ich nehme des Projekt bei der Prüfung auch. Ich lern ja IT-Kaufmann wo ein großer Schwerpunkt eben auch Netzwerk ist. Nun frage ich mich ob es net blöde ist dann nur über die Intranet Page zu erzählen... Gut, da könnte man halt erzählen wie man die Programmiert hat, was die Anforderungen waren, wie ich es realisiert habe, wie ich das mit verschiedenen Usern + Zugriff gelöst habe usw... Eigentlich gibts scho bisl was zu erzählen.

Also das mit dem XAMP finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, man muss net viel einrichten und des Ding läuft!

Also meint ihr das ich mit meinen Vorstellungen wie ich es umsetzen will schon ganz gut liege oder?


----------



## gothic ghost (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Toasti2000 _
> Also meint ihr das ich mit meinen Vorstellungen wie ich es umsetzen will schon ganz gut liege oder?


Ich meine JA,
mach es dir nicht zu kompliziert und ohne Stress schont man
die Nerven. ;-)


----------



## melfoers (8. April 2004)

da kann ich gothic ghost nur zustimmen!
15 - 20 min Präsentation und dann nochmal 15 - 20 Fachgespräch, musst du ja auch alles aufteilen können.
Klar sollst du dich auskennen und erklären können, aber du schreibst keine Doktorarbeit.
Ich habe den Fehler gemacht und habe AD, DNS, DHCP, Mailserver, VPN....
Ok Könnte mich ins Knie schießen.
Habe im Internet ne Präsi über VPN gefunden, NUR VPN und sonst nichts. Der ist mit 98 Punkte da durch gegangen. Und ich habe mich noch von Dozenten beraten lassen.

Machs dir nicht zu einfach, aber auch nicht zu schwer.

Das mit der Namensauflösung habe ich schon über die LMHOST oder HOST Datei gemacht, habe dann auf http://www.xxx.de aufgelöst, funktioniert.
Wenn es soweit ist, baust es ja sowiso auf, dann frag was das Zeug hält.

Zu deiner Frage
Dein Projektantrag muss eh erstmal genemigt werden, dann siehst du ja was geht und was nicht. Würde mich aber noch Mal informieren ob das deinem Berufsbild entspricht. Sonst wird sehr gerne abgelehnt und du hast dir die Sorgen / Mühen umsonst gemacht.

gruß
melfoers


----------

